# Guinea Pig equipment can you advise?



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

I have just paid a deposit on two guinea pigs which I'm due to collect in 3 weeks - one is just four days old. So so cute.

I'm getting a teddy and a satin - both from a hobbyist breeder - been to visit them and they are gorgeous. Totally at ease with being held. I will be back to visit them many times before I bring them home 

So I need to sort out equipement, I've never owned guinea pigs before and relaying on your expertise to get it right. Especially after the Rotastak fiasco with JC the hamster 

I do have an outdoor space but with winter approaching and them being young I'm looking to keep them completely indoors until Spring.

I will be piggy proofing my apartment so they have pretty much free run. I work from home two days a week, so there is only three days a week and occasionally when I'm out that will they need to stay inside there pen. I think this is important because the pen won't be where they are the majority of the time.

For this reason I'm thinking of a pen rather than a cage. This one interests me because of its easy clean function and because I can take it down when I go back up North for Christmas:

Nylon Run for Small Pets, Puppies and Kittens at zooplus

What do you think? Also whats the best carrier for two guinea pigs? I'd only take them with me for Christmas because I can be home for upto three weeks.

Thanks


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

id look into buying a c&c pen to build up for your pigs

a cat carrier would be ok for two pigs to travel in

http://www.guineapigcages.com/howto.htm


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would recommend a C&C cage too
i would also say keep them as indoor pets, guinea pigs really arent suited to the british climate and do so much better as house pets

i love the Gulliver 2 carriers
Gulliver 2 Carrier Red 55x36x35cm: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Cheers everyone, wasn't sure where to buy c&c cages. Anyone know where you can purchase them from?

Is 16 grids- guess that's how you describe them - is that enough? Someone thinks they know where I can get them. But it would be good to know of a shop or internet site that sells them. 

Thanks
K


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

for 2 piggies you need a minimum of a 4 x 2 pen which is 12 grids so 16 is a good ammount

you can buy grids on ebay i can only find 10 grid sytems at the moment though
BRAND NEW TRIPLE STORAGE CUBES IN BLACK | eBay

or from screwfix
4 Cube Display | Screwfix.com


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Ahhhh this is brilliant thanks so much! 

Any idea where sells coroplast? Is it essentially lino? I'm trying to work it out! Googled everywhere for coroplast, Wickes, B&Q etc in the UK and it's coming up a blank. 

Thanks!


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry to add but if one is only 4 days old then it shouldn't be ready for collection for at least 5 weeks, although baby boars need to be seperated at 3-4 weeks from their mother the breeder should really keep hold of them until they are at least 6 weeks old to ensure they are healthy x


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

kat04kt said:


> Ahhhh this is brilliant thanks so much!
> 
> Any idea where sells coroplast? Is it essentially lino? I'm trying to work it out! Googled everywhere for coroplast, Wickes, B&Q etc in the UK and it's coming up a blank.
> 
> Thanks!


Here ya go hun
Packing Boxes, Moving Boxes, Removals Grade Boxes, Tape and Wrapping | Teacrate Packing


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Sorry to add but if one is only 4 days old then it shouldn't be ready for collection for at least 5 weeks, although baby boars need to be seperated at 3-4 weeks from their mother the breeder should really keep hold of them until they are at least 6 weeks old to ensure they are healthy x


hey you're absolutely right! I wrote it wrong, he was just 4 days old when I first visited him. But I wrote the post a while after my first visit (so in my head at the time he was still 4 days old - if you know what I mean). He's about two weeks now and I'm picking him up on 11th October, so he should be 5 weeks. Actually I did question that with the breeder but she said it was ok as she'd be seperating him and putting him with the other guinea I'm getting so they will be introduced and will have time to get to know each other before I pick them up and bring them home.

I didn't want to argue because she's kind of an expert and she was telling me the boys need to be seperated earlier, but that she'd see how he goes. I guess if she thinks he's not ready she'll push back the date I can collect him. She seems to know what she's doing.


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Here ya go hun
> Packing Boxes, Moving Boxes, Removals Grade Boxes, Tape and Wrapping | Teacrate Packing


awesome thanks


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

kat04kt said:


> hey you're absolutely right! I wrote it wrong, he was just 4 days old when I first visited him. But I wrote the post a while after my first visit (so in my head at the time he was still 4 days old - if you know what I mean). He's about two weeks now and I'm picking him up on 11th October, so he should be 5 weeks. Actually I did question that with the breeder but she said it was ok as she'd be seperating him and putting him with the other guinea I'm getting so they will be introduced and will have time to get to know each other before I pick them up and bring them home.
> 
> I didn't want to argue because she's kind of an expert and she was telling me the boys need to be seperated earlier, but that she'd see how he goes. I guess if she thinks he's not ready she'll push back the date I can collect him. She seems to know what she's doing.


Oh thats good, 5 weeks is still a little early for my liking but not so bad lol!


----------

